# Best portrait lens?



## alewilliams (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys, so I have the 60D , and my 50mm 1.8.. im upgrading to the 1.4, I want to specialize on portraits and love my 50mm but need a zoom lens also for family portraits and such, do you guys have any recommendations? I dont mind if its not a canon brand as long as it delivers sharp pics. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 9, 2011)

The search function is located on the top of the banner. Try this thread.
*http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/236206-best-portrait-lens.html*



You also might get more tailored responses in the Gear forum.
*Photography Equipment & Products: News & Reviews*


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2011)

Any lens is the best portrait lens.

Wide angle lenses distort peoples feature to one degree or another (sometimes desirable), and long focal length telephoto lenses are best for doing selective focus (blurred background). Anything else in between can also make good portrait photos, if the photographer understands lighting, composition, posing, how the camera works, and the technical use of the lens at hand to make the appropriate depth-of-field (DOF).

Sharply focused photos are mostly up to the photographer, not the lens. Again, it boils down to the photographer having a good technical understanding of how the camera, lens, and DOF work.

Pro portrait photographers use a variety of lenses.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 9, 2011)

85mm 1.8, 70-200 2.8, or 24-70 2.8 depending on what your shooting.


----------



## alewilliams (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you kundalini that was very helpful! And well kmh yes, I agree it boils down to the photographer, but Im sure that you also agree that there is better glass than others, so my question was, what was a good quality lens that you guys would recommend, maybe my question was confusing, sorry but I dont think any lens would be a good portrait lens, there are different qualities and just wanted an opinion on that.


----------



## reznap (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd hit the brakes on the 50mm f/1.4 purchase.  It sounds to me like you're without a kit lens (you only have the 50 f/1.8?) and you're looking for a wide angle zoom?

Anyway, unless I'm off base, the Sigma or Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 are good quality wide zooms which are designed for a crop sensor camera like your 60D.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 9, 2011)

alewilliams said:


> ...love my 50mm but need a zoom lens also for family portraits and such,...



No...  you don't.  Your 50mm is likely to be the best length for family portraits (groups).  You _will_ need something longer for portaits of individuals and couples.

-Pete


----------



## alewilliams (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you reznap! I have a budget for both lenses, I want a fixed and a zoom lens.. I was just going to upgrade my 1.8 to a 1.4, but planning on getting the zoom first.. im upgrading my whole kit just sold my old camera and kit lens that came with (18-55) I want better glass.. so if I were to get the 17-50 do you think I should still upgrade my fixed lens? or what recommendations would you have for me? and im sorry if sometimes my english sounds funny or doesnt make sense? lol its my second language! Thanks again


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 9, 2011)

Christie Photo said:


> No...  you don't.  Your 50mm is likely to be the best length for family portraits (groups).  You _will_ need something longer for portaits of individuals and couples.
> 
> -Pete




Someone once said they needed a zoom lens. Someone once replied  "why dont you have two feet?" :lmao:


----------



## alewilliams (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Pete! what would you recommend for a longer lens? and thanks for the patience guys these questions must sound silly to you all


----------



## alewilliams (Mar 9, 2011)

lololol


----------



## reznap (Mar 9, 2011)

alewilliams said:


> Thank you reznap! I have a budget for both lenses, I want a fixed and a zoom lens.. I was just going to upgrade my 1.8 to a 1.4, but planning on getting the zoom first.. im upgrading my whole kit just sold my old camera and kit lens that came with (18-55) I want better glass.. so if I were to get the 17-50 do you think I should still upgrade my fixed lens? or what recommendations would you have for me? and im sorry if sometimes my english sounds funny or doesnt make sense? lol its my second language! Thanks again


 
Your English makes sense but I'm not sure if your gear purchasing does.  Obviously the 50mm f/1.4 is a better lens than the 100$ plastic job, but do you really need it at this point?  Are you planning on buying a flash?  Do you want a telephoto lens like Pete suggested?

I've bought some camera gear without really needing it and if I had slowed down and thought about what I really needed my money would have been better spent.


----------



## alewilliams (Mar 9, 2011)

I do have a flash, and yes im a little confused I guess then.. I thought I was on the right path and thought the best beggining "combo" for me would be a fixed and a walk around lens.. what do you think it should be?


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 9, 2011)

alewilliams said:


> Thanks Pete! what would you recommend for a longer lens?



The best place to start is with a lens that is twice the length of a normal lens.  I don't know what camera you use.  

Say, for instance, the normal focal length for a 35mm film camera is around 52mm, so a good lens for portraits would be 105mm.

So if 40mm is the normal focal length for your camera's format, I'd suggest an 85mm.

-Pete


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 9, 2011)

As others have said, each photographer has his/her own best portrait lens. Keep in mind that there are many different styles of portraiture. Personally, I don't like to shout so I won't use very long lenses. With 35mm photography I tend to use an 85mm for close ups of the face and a 35mm for full body shots.

But I don't see the point of an f1.4 lens for portraits. Are you shooting portraits in near dark conditions? Of course, if you like a very shallow dof for your portraits, that's OK. To each his own.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 9, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> ... I don't see the point of an f1.4 lens for portraits. Are you shooting portraits in near dark conditions?



Oh...  it's not the aperture that matters here.  The f1.4 is simply a much better lens...  better optics.

-Pete


----------



## alewilliams (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep shallow dof is the reason for getting the 1.4, thank you for your input!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 9, 2011)

alewilliams said:


> Yep shallow dof is the reason for getting the 1.4, thank you for your input!



Umm....  wide open is not the only (or best) way to achieve shallow depth of field for portraiture.  Might be premature in spending money on gear.

-Pete


----------

